#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-06-27
<AlanBell> just trying to get loco directory running locally, getting "django.db.utils.DatabaseError: no such table: auth_group" when doing ./manage.py init-ld
<AlanBell> never mind
<AlanBell> reading INSTALL file helps
<czajkowski> AlanBell: why locally wht are you working on?
<AlanBell> well for a start going to add /continents/europe so that clicking the map doesn't take so flipping long becaues it is going to an anchor on that big list of teams
<AlanBell> would like clicking the map to take you to a sub-map of clickable countries, but that might be more work
<AlanBell> and I might do a different URL mapping for events
<czajkowski> there is a bug re url event 
<AlanBell> would really like it to just open on "my team"
<czajkowski> or are you saying mapping url
<AlanBell> because I really don't care very much about what other teams are up to (and vice versa)
<AlanBell> I mean http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/1032/detail/ doesn't make a huge amount of sense
<AlanBell> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-uk/books-and-butties would make more sense
<czajkowski> AlanBell: the bug has been logged about that already 
<czajkowski> we've filed it 
<AlanBell> jolly good
<AlanBell> anyone fixed it?
<czajkowski> AlanBell: look at the list of bugs and see :) 
<AlanBell> and "back to events list" is not idea, takes you back to the full global events list, you want "back to team"
<czajkowski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/736208
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 736208 in loco-directory "Team name in the URL for an event would be great (affects: 1) (heat: 2)" [Wishlist,Fix committed]
<AlanBell> yay, that works
<AlanBell> so no update of live since March?
<czajkowski> good to look at list of bugs some are being worked onn 
<czajkowski> no idea i;m no dev
<czajkowski> or it'd neer work 
<czajkowski> never
<AlanBell> well that one was fixed in trunk 2011/03/18 and isn't live yet
<czajkowski> talk to dev or ask dholbach 
<dholbach> I don't know
<dholbach> I'm sorry
<czajkowski> magic of highlight 
<czajkowski> sorry 
<dholbach> :)
<AlanBell> there is a my teams link in trunk too, so that one is fixed, bug 669422
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 669422 in loco-directory "add a link to my team(s) on the front page (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/669422
<AlanBell> can't find anything about the map and /teams being slow
<czajkowski> AlanBell: mhall119 knows about it already told him
<czajkowski> he;s working on it
<AlanBell> having the /teams/me url working is good, makes the thing much more useable
<nigelb> AlanBell: You do know we moved discussion to #ubuntu-website right?
<AlanBell> no
<nigelb> AlanBell: oh.
<nigelb> AlanBell: Well, we wanted to get all of web discussion in one place. Summit and others were not on-topic here, so we moved the entire webdev discussion to #ubuntu-website
<AlanBell> I do now though
<czajkowski> popey: missing from over --->
<AlanBell> anyone got a script that uses lplib that goes through a team on launchpad then adds up all the karma of the members, finds out how many bugs they have filed and fixed and does other interesting stats?
<czajkowski> AlanBell: talk to paultag 
<paultag> what's up?
<paultag> AlanBell: oh yeah I did that at one point
<AlanBell> if you have any code kicking about to get me started that would be great
<AlanBell> I can do the karma adding easily enough, just lack imagination on other interesting stats to pull
<paultag> AlanBell: yeah, I was using it to measure LoCo activity 
<ejat> so is the script available public ? 
<paultag> ejat: mine?
<ejat> :)
<paultag> ejat: it is, in fact :)
<paultag> https://github.com/paultag/locotools ← been made obsolete for the most part by locolint
<ejat> owh .. so it do what AlanBell plan to do .. 
<AlanBell> and what is locolint?
<paultag> AlanBell: it's a small util we use to avoid doing anything manually with locos on the loco council. Wrote it when I was board
<paultag> https://code.launchpad.net/locolint
<paultag> ach, I mean https://launchpad.net/locolint
<paultag> stupid autocomplete
<ejat> lol
<paultag> the docs are sparse, but can be found @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams/LoCoLint
<AlanBell> it even finds out who the loco contact is :)
<paultag> AlanBell: sure does :)
<AlanBell> ok, so the activity monitor on github seems to be the thing to go for
<AlanBell> but I am probably going to do some more stats
<ejat> AlanBell : cool .. 
<AlanBell> this is going to take some time :)
<AlanBell> argh, paultag! create activity-monitor/data/
<AlanBell> 844 team members processed and no such file or directory
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-06-28
<paultag> AlanBell: :( sorry
<paultag> AlanBell: this is why I made it nice and called it locolint :)
<BigWhale> !
<AlanBell> hi BigWhale 
<marianom> hi folks, anyone can tell me where can I find leogg?
<cjohnston> https://launchpad.net/~leogg
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-06-29
<ramonix> anyone here?
<cjohnston> no
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-06-30
<huats> morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-07-01
<mhall119> new loco-directory has gone live!
<mhall119> \o/
<pleia2> woohoo!
<pleia2> ooh, to .4
<mhall119> we can arbitrarily start calling it 3.0, but it'll still be just an evolutionary release :P
<pleia2> well, it was 0.3.2 before today :)
<mhall119> see, you get 2 releases for the price of 1
<mhall119> also, meetings now support timezones!
<pleia2> yes! that's the part I'm excitedest about the most :)
 * pleia2 told cjohnston she'd write a blog post about it, taking screenshots and doing so now
<pleia2> oh bother, I broke it
<mhall119> no, doctormo broke it
<pleia2> oh, phew
<mhall119> I assume you were adding an event?
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> checking out new virtual events thingy
<mhall119> yeah, doctormo's code, not working for some reason
<mhall119> pleia2: fixed
<pleia2> \o/
<mhall119> hope that's all that's broken, cause I'm out of vangards
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> bugs are easy, but if people had questions about the functionality what is the best way to get in touch with you guys, #ubuntu-website? mailing list?
<mhall119> either
<mhall119> #ubuntu-website is fastest when we're awake
<pleia2> ok
<mhall119> pleia2: ping
<pleia2> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> pleia2: was it you that brought up the fact that the ical had broken timezone info?
<pleia2> mhall119: no, it was someone on the loco-contacts mailing list
<mhall119> ok, thanks
<pleia2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2011-June/005439.html
<pleia2> magicfab
<mhall119> thanks
<cjohnston> pleia2: would you fridge the blog post please?
<pleia2> cjohnston: it's there!
<pleia2> oh, fridge
<pleia2> sure :)
<cjohnston> :-P
<cjohnston> publicity is key ;-)
 * pleia2 is kind of slow
<pleia2> hehe
<cjohnston> you got a blog post out in less than two hours... thats not really slow
<mhall119> pleia2: awesome writeup, thanks
<pleia2> ok, it's up on ubuntu-news.org now too
<pleia2> sure, thanks for all your work guys :)
 * pleia2 made meeting event \o/
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> yay!
<cjohnston> did it work all good and stuffs
<mhall119> pleia2: can you check your team's ical to see if the timezone info on that is correct?
<pleia2> X-WR-TIMEZONE:UTC
<cjohnston> is that on your brand new event?
<pleia2> yes
<pleia2> DTSTART:20110704T020000Z
<pleia2> DTEND:20110704T030000Z
<pleia2> this is a 07/03 event at 19:00 PDT, still in UTC on ical
<cjohnston> link to the event
<pleia2> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-california/120/detail/
<pleia2> we can take this over to -website if you want
<cjohnston> uggh
<cjohnston> pleia2: would you mind too horribly much updating the "my teams" screenshot
<cjohnston> that one doesnt look right
<pleia2> ooh, prettier now
<cjohnston> ya.. there was a lil problem
<mhall119> pleia2: the ical is correct then
<mhall119> 7/4 0200 UTC == 7/3 1900 PDT
<cjohnston> I see the meeting as 2200 in google calendars pleia2 
<mhall119> cjohnston: because your google calendar is in EDT
<cjohnston> the calendar app should change it to your tz
<mhall119> 2200 EDT == 19 PDT == 0200 UTC
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> mhall119: we do have one bug
<mhall119> what was missing before was the bit where the ical specified that it's times are in UTC, so your calendar would assume it was in local time
<mhall119> cjohnston: what's that?
<cjohnston> maybe i can talk lyz into filing it.. hehe
<cjohnston> with the addition of the virtual event support, a virtual event that does not have a venue will not have a time zone... so a time zone needs to be able to be picked in the create an event...
<pleia2> k, updated My Teams screenshot in both places, much better :)
<mhall119> cjohnston: wrong!
<cjohnston> and then we need to figure out how to determine if we will use the venue tz or the event tz
<cjohnston> ty pl
<mhall119> cjohnston: when an event doesn't have a venue, it's time will be in the timezone of the first team associated with it
<pleia2> oh wow, the my teams page itself looks much better too
<pleia2> I should update all these screenshots
<mhall119> pleia2: I noticed that, yeah, was going to say something
<cjohnston> that rocks mhall119 
<cjohnston> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/1041/detail/
<cjohnston> there is an issue irc channel
<mhall119> cjohnston: yeah, it's wrapped in <label> tags, not sure why
<cjohnston> <th class="form-item-label" scope="row">{% trans "Where:" %}</th>
<cjohnston> nm
<mhall119> wrong line
<cjohnston> I thought they were the same
<cjohnston> I saw it now tho
<head_victim> Nice work on the new loco.u.c update one and all involved.
<mhall119> thanks head_victim 
<locodir-user> 有人不？
<jpds> !cn | locodir-user 
<ubot4> locodir-user: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn /join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk
<Ddpbf> hi to all
<Ddpbf> I would like to ask few things
<Ddpbf> we, serbian LoCo
<Ddpbf> have requests from users to support facebook page
<Ddpbf> Ubuntu Serbia
<Ddpbf> afaik 
<Ddpbf> ubuntu does not have official fb page and does not promoted in oficcial manner on facebook
<Ddpbf> what to answer?
<Ddpbf> btw I am new owner of #ubuntu-rs irc channel
<leoquant> linkedin maybe Ddpbf  ubuntu is present there afaik
<Ddpbf> i saw page
<leoquant> maybe google+ gives you more then facebook can by the way
<pleia2> there is facebook.com/ubuntulinux that the community maintains ("official" is hard to say with community run things)
<Ddpbf> but there is no any mention of it on any of *buntu sites
<Ddpbf> it would be officila support
<pleia2> and a lot of loco teams have facebook pages too (my team does)
<Ddpbf> i said it is terra incognita for us
<Ddpbf> ok
<Ddpbf> so some LoCo teams does have fb pages?
<pleia2> yes
<pleia2> for instance: https://www.facebook.com/ubuntu.california
<Ddpbf> and they put links to fb pages on their sites?
<pleia2> we do
<Ddpbf> ok
<pleia2> every team is different though :)
<Ddpbf> thanks for info
<Ddpbf> i see
<Ddpbf> :)
<pleia2> we found it was a good way to reach out to people we might not usually find online through mailing lists and chat and things
<Ddpbf> i guess we in serbian LoCo could be described as floss zealots
<Ddpbf> :)
<AlanBell> we just set up http://facebook.com/UbuntuUK
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-07-02
<head_victim> cjohnston: ping re bug 804481
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 804481 in loco-directory "Allow reading micro blogging history (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804481
<mhall119> head_victim: got a question about it?
<locodir-user_> mass loco at winter and tremont?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-07-03
<JanC> argh, preview doesn't work on the wiki?
<Flannel> AlanBell: You may want to touch base with doctormo: http://divajutta.com/doctormo/locomap/map.svg and http://divajutta.com/doctormo/locomap/usa/locomap-fill.svg (as proof of concept)
<head_victim> mhall119: was looking to work out what would and wouldn't be feasible, I'm no developer and didn't want to start suggesting things that would make life really difficult for those people who would actually be doing it. I ended up adding another comment to the bug, thanks.
<AlanBell> Flannel: wow, I certainly will
<ronnie> ping jono
<ronnie> ping czajkowski
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-06-25
<locodir-user> Hi. I have a little question
<locodir-user> Hello
<dholbach> good morning
<Dekabrist> Hello there! :)
<ButterflyOfFire> Hello Dekabrist 
<ButterflyOfFire> Hello everyone, I want to inform you that the DNS problem I reported a moment ago about some ubuntu-cc.org pointing to a "certain" Nina Ulrich is solved after I sent a notification  to rt at ubuntu. Now http://www.ubuntu-dz.org and other non approved LoCoTeams domain name is pointing to ubuntu.com. Thanks a lot :) (pasted into #ubuntu-eu too)
<ButterflyOfFire> ping YoBoY, c'est réglé man :)
<YoBoY> je viens de lire, merci :)
<YoBoY> this is a great news ^^
<ButterflyOfFire> Je viens de vérifier http://www.ubuntu-in.-org pointe aussi vers ubuntu.com ... c'est OK ainsi :)
<ButterflyOfFire> oups http://www.ubuntu-in.org
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-06-26
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> gnight folks
<locodir-user> привет, есть кто живой онлайн?
<elky> english?
<locodir-user> sorry:(
 * elky facepalms
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-06-27
<dholbach> good morning
<badfox> dholbach, hi 
<dholbach> hi badfox
<badfox> dholbach,  i am facing trouble while doing this ../grab-merge.sh acpi-support
<badfox>  
<badfox> i am not getting acpi-support 
<dholbach> you might want to ask in #ubuntu-motu
<dholbach> and also ask everybody in the channel and not just me :-)
<dholbach> because I'm currently in a call - sorry :/
<badfox> ouch
<badfox> motu is the next 
<badfox> i miss click 
<badfox> ok ok  dholbach  sorry 
<dholbach> no worries :)
<badfox> continue please 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-06-28
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> g 90
<pleia2> oops
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-06-29
<dholbach> good morning
<locodir-user> is anyone there?
<czajkowski> locodir-user: yes
<Geochr> Hi all, in the previous meeting the ubuntu-gr was successfully reapproved by LoCo council. Why our loco page haven't updated yet ? Can i do something for that ?
<Geochr> Here is our page: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-greek-users
<czajkowski> hmm 
<czajkowski> sergio was to do that 
<czajkowski> will do it now 
<czajkowski> Geochr: invite has gone 
<czajkowski> you just need to accept it 
<Geochr> czajkowski where can i accept the invitation ?
<Geochr> sorry but iam new loco contact
<czajkowski> Geochr: it would have been mailed to the team owner/contact 
<Geochr> ok thanks a lot...
<Geochr> the page updated !
<Geochr> Reapproval Date: 	2014-06-29 00:00:00
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-06-30
<LightningBaron> aye
<LightningBaron> anyone from philippines here?
<locodir-user> hello friends !
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-06-24
<dholbach> good morning
<trinikrono> hello ubuntu locos
<toddy> hi trinikrono 
<trinikrono> hi toddy which team are you from i am from ubuntu-tt :D
<toddy> I am from the ubuntu-de -> german ubuntu team
<trinikrono> very nice my great granfather was a german
<trinikrono> my name is german too :D
<toddy> :D
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-06-25
<dholbach> good morning
<sunny_> hi
<sunny_> keo ki achen ???
<sunny_> hlwwwww
<sunny_> hlw
<coolbhavi> hello sunny_ 
<sunny_> cool bai asen
<sunny_> moha jamela bai banglalion wimax bole cholbenah taile r ubuntu te ase ki korbo :( windows re r valo lagenah :(
<JanC> sunny_: do you speak English too?
<JanC> seems like you are in Bangladesh
<JanC> sunny_: try #ubuntu-bd for help from other people in Bangladesh
<JanC> to go there type: /join #ubuntu-bd
<JanC> or use the forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=409
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-06-26
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-06-27
<bigtone> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04, and I'm limited with what my resolution can go to. It's too wide!
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-06-28
<dholbach> good morning
<kokoye2007> hello who can help with LoCoDnsADdmin
<kokoye2007> hello
<czajkowski> kokoye2007: what do you mean ?
<czajkowski> kokoye2007: for dns issues the best place is #canonical-sysadmin but they may say email rt@ubuntu.com
<kokoye2007> ahh czajkowski 
<kokoye2007> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamsDNSAdmin
<kokoye2007> first time i request to re@ ubuntu .com
<kokoye2007> they mount to my ip
<czajkowski> kokoye2007: best ask in #canonical-sysadmin 
<kokoye2007> i can't setup mx ns and cname 
<czajkowski> kokoye2007: you'll have to ask in the other channel 
<kokoye2007> thx czajkowski see you later
<neo31> Hello, I have already planned ReApprovalApplication2013 of ubuntu-tn for next LoCo Council meeting. Does it matter that approval expires before that date please?
<czajkowski> neo31: no not at all just fire the council a mail and we can either do it via bug or via the next meeting which ever suits :) 
<neo31> I already did czajkowski , I have sent an email on loco-contact mailing list and a copy to jono and sergio. bhavani already responded on the mailing list that it's been scheduled for next meeting.
<czajkowski> neo31: ok wondered why it went to the contacts list :) 
<neo31> yet i am not sure if it should be approved before it expires (through launcpad bug) or if it could wait until next meeting
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-06-23
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-06-24
<mhall119> jose: when you're around, could you tell me what some of the big FLOSS conferences are in south/central America? Specifically ones coming up this fall and winter?
<jose> mhall119: I think only UbuConLA, haven't heard of any otherd
<pleia2> FISL is the biggest one I know about, but that's in the spring
<pleia2> mhall119: there is also this one, in october in Brazil: http://2014.latinoware.org/?lang=en
<mhall119> thanks jose and pleia2 
<jose> oh, right, philipballew mentioned it
<jose> if you want to consider FLISOL, but that's kinda small
<mhall119> jose: when is UbuConLA?
<jose> mhall119: 14th-16th August
<mhall119> thanks jose 
<mhall119> pleia2: are you still around?
<pleia2> mhmm
<mhall119> I do the UE Live! broadcast every other week, and I have a google doc that I update every week for the presenters to use to make notes about what they want to talk about, would those notes be useful to you for UWN?
<pleia2> mhall119: if you could send an email to ubuntu-news-team@lists.ubuntu.com each week with link to broadcast and basic talking points (pulled from that doc?), it would be super helpful
<pleia2> we're on a skeleton crew at UWN right now since losing one of our key contributors who used to handle all the video stuff, so our video section has been lean
<mhall119> ok, I'll push the presenters to use the doc this week and send it in
<pleia2> thanks :)
<mhall119> pleia2: hmmm, maybe we can get a history of ubuntuonair.com videos from the week
<mhall119> jose: ^^ can we do that?
<jose> mhall119: youtube.com/ubuntuonair
<jose> that's where we have all our videos
<jose> I am going to implement playlists to divide them in Q&As, Engineering Updates, Charm Schools, Classroom Events, and more
<jose> so events will be quite easy to track
<jose> also I'm working on thinking how can we have an Other Feeds page where people can put their videos
<jose> so something like an 'unofficial' ubuntuonair stream
<mhall119> oh, that would be nice
<jose> yeah, and that way we would 1) have a bigger audience 2) give everyone the possibility to host at ubuntuonair without the password
<jose> I don't have classes tomorrow so I think I'll go through it
<pleia2> thanks jose :)
<jose> pleia2: always glad to help :)
<dholbach> good morning
<Petr_> Привет всем
<Petr_> Кто настраивал на ubuntu Access 20007
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-06-25
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-06-26
<tata> hola
<dholbach> good morning
<belkinsa> genii, found another dead channel of a LoCo, #ubuntu-us-wi
<genii> belkinsa: I figure there's probably quite a few, unfortunately... although I'm surprised to see in this case it's one of the #ubuntu-us ones
<belkinsa> Many of the LoCo's of US are inactive,
<mhall119> lots of us teams have become less active or inactive over the last few years, unfortunately
<belkinsa> I feel like the LoCo movement is kind of losing it steam in the US
<genii> I think this is an overall trend. There has been much division in the community generally, different issues like Unity, Mir, Amazon, etcetera. I find it difficult sometimes to explain to potential new users the advantage of using Ubuntu. ( I'm primarily an Kubuntu user myself)
<belkinsa> Agreed, and i think it because there is no Ubuntu Comms/Promo team.
<belkinsa> It's be a shame though to lose the LoCo's and the movement.
 * genii prints off some posters for his Monday Ubuntu Hour
<belkinsa> May I see them, genii?
<genii> belkinsa: I'll get a shot and post it to the Ubuntu Canada pix.ie page on my lunch ( about 40 minutes from now)
 * genii slides BobJonkman1 a fresh beverage
<belkinsa> Alrighty-o.
<genii> When I went to go grab the prints from the printer they were a mess, it did them in greyscale instead of colour. I'm going to have to go visit the FedEx store later to make some proper ones. :(
<belkinsa> Bummer, maybe going to having a store do it is better at times. ;)
<BobJonkman1> Hello Everybodeee!  Sorry, only saw genii sliding a coffee just now. Probably now as cold as yesterday's dishwater.
<belkinsa> o/ BobJonkman1.
<genii> belkinsa: I tinkered a bit more on it now, a PNG is here: http://kaulbach.torfree.net/~mike/poster1.png   ( it's a pretty big file and not a fast connection so please be patient :)   )
<genii> Darn, Bob left again.
<belkinsa> genii, nice but too much purple!
<belkinsa> MY EYES!
<belkinsa> xD
<genii> Hehe
<genii> That's to grab their attention!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-06-27
<dholbach> good morning
<genii> belkinsa: I toned down the purple somewhat. Hopefully it's not hurtful to the eyes now.
<BobJonkman> Very colour! Much Purple! Wow!
<BobDoge> I am amaze.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-06-22
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> morning dholbach  and others
<dholbach> hey Kilos
<ejat> morning
<Kilos> hi ejat  
<ejat> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi dpm  
<dpm> hi Kilos
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-06-23
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> evening nhaines  
<Kilos> hi dpm  
<dpm> hi Kilos
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> Good morning!
<Kilos> hi dholbach  
<dholbach> hey Kilos
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-06-24
<mimbo> Hello, need help with usb device unable to recognise by Ubuntu 12.04 OS
<dholbach> good morning
<svij> morning dholbach 
<dholbach> hi svij
<Kilos> morning everyone
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-06-25
<Kilos> Good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hello dholbach  
<dholbach> hey Kilos
<MooDoo> hello all
<elacheche> o/
<Kilos> hi MooDoo  elacheche  
<MooDoo> :)
<dholbach> elacheche, nice interview! :)
<anant> hi... i am trying to install puzzle-mopet game on my ubuntu 15.04 after downloading puzzle-mopet but in software centre i have an error "dependency is not satisfiable: ia32-libs" how to resolve this
<anant> ?
<anant> hi
<anant> hello...
<anant> can you please help me...
<anant> i am trying to install puzzle-mopet game on my ubuntu 15.04 after downloading puzzle-mopet but in software centre i have an error "dependency is not satisfiable: ia32-libs" how to resolve this?
<anant> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<toddy> anant: Hi, I think you are looking vor support. You can find it in the channel #ubuntu
<anant> what is this error "Dependency is not satisfiable: ia32-libs" and how to solve this?
<anant> i am installing puzzle-mopet
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-06-26
<Kilos> morning
<dholbach> v
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach  dpm  
<dpm> hi Kilos
<svij> hi Kilos, dpm and dholbach 
<dpm> svij, o/
<dholbach> hey Kilos, hey svij
<Kilos> hi svij  
 * svij has put up a (temporary) website lately: http://ubucon.eu
<elacheche> Hi dholbach! What interview!
<Kilos> hi elacheche  
<dholbach> hey elacheche
<dholbach> your interview on planet ubuntu com
<elacheche> Emmm.. let me check :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> elacheche  +1 keep it up
<elacheche> dholbach, Kilos I find many english mistakes in my answers x) I wrote that in the morning, I was almost sleepy x)
<Kilos> np lad
<dholbach> don't worry :)
<elacheche> :)
<MooDoo> hello all
<elacheche> Hey MooDoo 
<Kilos> MooDoo  howdy
<MooDoo> :)
<Kilos> ai! another one of them moderator things
<elacheche> Kilos, ?
<Kilos> i left a comment
<elacheche> Ah! in the blog?
<Kilos> yeah after your interview
<elacheche> :)
<Kilos> told you to drink more coffee
<Kilos> hehe
<elacheche> l0000l x)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-06-27
<Kilos> morning all
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-06-28
<eulices360> hola
<Kilos> morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-06-27
<MooDoo> morning al
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-06-29
<yertx_> Hi.
<yertx_> Let me know how recorder is a user group of my country . Thank you very much.
<yertx_> Si lo he visto. Pero no es claro como registrar el grupo.
<elacheche> yertx_: How can I help you?
<yertx_> Hay un grupo en mi pais pero no funciona.Ni el sitio web esta funcionando. Ya tengo un grupo funcionando y quisiera registarlo.
<yertx_> Thanks elacheche. There is a group in my country but does not work . Neither the website is working. Now I have a group working and would like to made ​​the registration .
<elacheche> yertx_: You better contact the old Team Leaders.. If you can't reach them, seek the help of the loco council (http://loco.ubuntu.com/loco-council/) ping wxl 
<yertx_> I already have 53 members and continues to grow . Proximamante we make an event of integration.
<elacheche> yertx_: what loco are you talking about?
<elacheche> Spain?
<yertx_> Colombia
<elacheche> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-co/
<yertx_> I've seen the website of them and they do not do any activity. Check out their website and this Fallen
<yertx_> http://www.ubuntu-co.com/
<elacheche> I agree yertx_, as I said, try to contact the loco-contact or one of the admins in mentionned in the loco directory (http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-co/)
<elacheche> Or try to contact LC loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<yertx_> Thank you very much for the tip elacheche
<elacheche> :) with pleasure :)
 * Kilos waves to belkinsa , you well girl?
<belkinsa> Kilos: I am but busy
<tsimonq2> o/ belkinsa 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-06-30
<Kilos> genii hi there
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-07-01
<Kilos> o/
<MooDoo> hello kilos
<Kilos> MooDoo :D
<MooDoo> :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-07-03
<Meister> guten tag
<Meister> can anyone speak to me german pls?
<CrazyLemon> !de
<ubot5> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-06-26
<karthik_> hi
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-06-26
<lasantha> hi i want to join ContributeToUbuntu 
<lasantha> how can i do that?
